# Richard Strauss Elektra and harmonic complexity? Peak?



## NothungWorld (Feb 27, 2017)

Is Richard Strauss Elektra, the last high point, peak in terms of the post-romantic era harmonic complexity? (From Richard Wagner's musical heritage and before the twelve-tone music started).


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

No, this is:


----------

